# A wise self defence lesson



## tmanifold (Sep 11, 2002)

This is all you need to know to defend yourself!!
Go here then click on "A wise lesson in self defence"
http://www.arjenvangent.com/lol/movies.asp

Tony


----------



## Seig (Sep 11, 2002)

Thank you for that, I laughed my butt off at some of those!


----------



## tonbo (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice.....very nice....

Now, to watch the other ones....

Peace--


----------



## Danny (Sep 14, 2002)

Karate kick.!?!  That is clearly an ITF TKD student kicking her instructor in the nuts. :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Danny _
> 
> * Karate kick.!?!  That is clearly an ITF TKD student kicking her instructor in the nuts. :rofl: *


I wonder what he did to piss her off!:rofl:


----------

